# 2012 6 speed MT What oil to run



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

hi i was wondering what tranny oil to run because their a few and not sure what to get 
REDLINE

MT-90 75W9- GL-4 Gear oil
MT-85 75W85 GL-4 Gear Oil 

MTL 70W80 GL-4 Gear Oil 

AMSOIL 

*
Manual Transmission & Transaxle Gear Lube 75W-90
**Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30

not sure what to run any ideas *

​


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I moved this to Engine and Technical Discussion as it is not a service issue. 

I would just run Amsoil Synchromesh like many of us have. The results have been excellent and proven across the board. No real reason not to use it.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh right thanks anddd yaaa you have a point that what I was thinking thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

From Powertrain Products with MZ4 transaxle:

Fluid type: BOT 0303-mod (low viscosity oil)
Fluid capacity: 1.9L (2.0 qt)

From 1.4 turbo with manual 6 speed (M32) transmission warning! - Page 4 - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum

It seems BOT-0303 is a 70w MTF but GM specifies an 80w over in Europe? Not entirely certain... One should consider that not using GM/Delco spec fluid could void the warranty.


----------

